# DOG SHOW PHOTOS! Westminster Kennel Club



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

It is here, finally - the 2009 Westminster Kennel Club dog show photo gallery! It occurred Feb. 9 and 10, and was won by a ten year old Sussex Spaniel.

I was there for both days, and had a blast. I also took over one thousand photos; these are a small sampling. If there are any breeds you really want to see and they are not here, just ask.


*NOTE: the gallery may be viewed as a slide show*; you do not have to click on each thumbnail. Just click on the "slide show" link on the right side of the gallery page.

THIS IS THE LINK TO THE GALLERY


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have any papillon pictures?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome! Love the pictures!

*kicks self* I SHOULD HAVE WENT! If I'm on this forum next year, which I will be, ALL of you better make sure I get there!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, what great photos! Would you happen to have any Doberman Pinscher photos?


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

I will look for those two breeds, Pinschers and Papillons, and get back to you.

I love the photo I posted above as the dog and the human female are looking right at each other both smiling.

It was a blast, but being there from 8 AM to after 11 PM _both days_ was fatiguing.

Back later. . .


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

I just added some photos towards the end of the gallery including those requested above. Check them out.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

What about some Pembroke Welsh Corgi pictures?


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Die Fledermaus said:


> I just added some photos towards the end of the gallery including those requested above. Check them out.


Aw, the Pharoah Hound and Doberman were beautiful! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

How cool to be able to be there!! I watched the papillon judging that was on the Westminster site, ladyshadow....try going there just to see it...........but I also would love to your pictures!!

Thanks for sharing....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm going to brag...the Sussex Spaniel that won was from Houston! He was quite the handsome fella and made the papers here in town! To come out of retirement and then win...WOW!


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my gosh you are so lucky!!!! Do you have any pictures of the Affenpinschers?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Rottweiler's Please!   If you have them.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

I watched it on the television but I forgot to see who won... hm, well congrads to the sussex spaniel for the win!

...And those Keeshonds are gorgeous. Man, I'd love to have one of them. Lovely pics!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

lucygoose said:


> How cool to be able to be there!! I watched the papillon judging that was on the Westminster site, ladyshadow....try going there just to see it...........but I also would love to your pictures!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing....


Awesome thanks!!!


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

The keeshonds looked so happy.

I added the Pharoah as I think they are gorgeous.

As I said above, I added the requested breeds, and will now look for Pembroke Welsh Corgis and rots. Affenpinschers? I am not sure. we shall see. 

Back soon. . .

P.S. I included a photo off the scoreboard of the winning spaniel.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

OK, I now also added three more breeds, as requested.

Be back tomorrow.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

I just added those three requested breeds towards the end of the gallery.

Back tomorrow. . .


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Did you get any Cresteds? =D


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Awesome pictures!! 

Did you get any of the Brittanies?


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

Cresteds and Brittanies. . . for tomorrow. 

I have plenty of the former (powderpuff and the hairless) and I may have the other, too. Check back Tuesday. I gotta eat and sleep! 

Glad you all like them. Any questions about the show I will try to answer.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

As per requests above, I just added to the back of the gallery a few Cresteds and what looks like a Brittany. I did not have much of the latter.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Yay, thanks! =D


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Any Cavaliers? or any more Afghan pics? I just saw the one of Gavin.


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I'd love to see some german shepherds and great pyrs


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

Pai said:


> Yay, thanks! =D




```

```
Which kind of Cresteds do you prefer?

- - - - - - - -

I will start looking for Greater Pyr, GSDs, Afghans and King Charles Spaniels. This will take a minimum of a few hours. I will post when done.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Rottie pics. Handsome dogs!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Die Fledermaus said:


> Which kind of Cresteds do you prefer?


I'm heavily biased towards the hairless ones. =)


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

I just loaded another hairless Crested for you! A cute sweetie. I have a hairless fancy rat here (one of many) and I call him Telly. I guess you know why.

I also added more photos: three Afghans, a Grt Pyr (always magnificent), and a couple of King Charles (two in one photo). I believe I already had posted a photo of a GSD - the 13th photo in I think is one. 

As always, they are added towards the back of the gallery.

That's it for tonight. Back tomorrow.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Seeing the Scottish Terrier that won the Terrier Group brought back a lot of memories when they mentioned she went back to Bardene Bingo. He was brought out from England by Carnation Farms in Washington and we showed against him at the Scottish Terrier Specialty in Washington and also at some other shows when we were breeding and showing Scottish Terriers. I didn't notice any Scottie pictures.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Lovely pictures! May I submit a Beagle request?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Great pictures! Any Pug pics?


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Such beautiful dogs. I like the keesies on the front. Don't see too many of those guys.


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

Scotties, beagles, pugs. And more keeshonds.

Coming up soon.

before I was born my parents had a Scottie my mom's father gave her. According to my father, the dog was a behavior problem - which says more about my father than the dog, obviously.

At the WKC, they always announce the dogs by type with a brief description - in the Scottie's case he was the only dog "who considers himself superior to the human"! 

Back later. . .


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay, I just added towards the end of the gallery photos of two pugs, a great Scottie photo, a sweet one of what I think is an American Foxhound, a beagle, and another keeshond.

If I made any mistakes IDing the breeds please let me know.

.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks!  Great pictures!


----------



## Die Fledermaus (Jan 8, 2009)

Just added a lot of new ones, towards the end of the gallery.

How about some help? Is one of those a Tibetan Terrier, and the one being groomed a Havanese?? Those are right near the end.


----------

